# YAZ Spangle Machine Problems - MESA management unresponsive



## sandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

We leased a YAZ spangle machine from Mesa Dist. last year and have had nothing but problems. Anyone else? Their management refuses to come to the phone or answer email, and last week, I threatened litigation. Still no response. They have been sending a tech out without even bothering to give us advance notice, and he keeps replacing parts, but this machine is WORTHLESS! We have not been able to fill a single order (one we took at MAGIC last February!). It runs for a few minutes and then the same problem, or something else goes wrong. I guess I'm going to be looking for an attorney tomorrow. Right now I have a $60,000 hunk of junk sitting useless in my shop and I will do what I have to do to get my money back from Mesa.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry you are having such a problem. We too have had problems with Mesa's management. The sales staff really works hard to get a sale, but as soon as they get the sale they are long gone and you never hear from them again. We got lucky that the machine that we bought from them has been a good machine, but the training was worthless and we have had to figure things out on our own. Their supplies office has been ok to deal with, but their prices are high on some things. Unfortunately I believe the only way you will be able to get any results from them is with help from a lawyer. This is the reason that Mesa is no longer a distributor of the Cams machine. Yong Nam heard way too many reports of bad service and no support so they pulled their distributorship away from them. I wish you good luck in your fight with them!!!


----------



## sandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks. Terry Davis (Mesa General Mgr) just informed me that he is not authorized to take the machine back. This falls under tort law and my attorney can ask for punitive damages as well as actual damages. Here we go. Too bad.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck!! I hope you have great success in you suit against them. Maybe if they lose a few cases against them they will see that they can't just sell machines to people, but that they have to back the machines also. I hate that you are having to go through all this trouble though. I hope you win enough damages to cover you losses while you have to fight them.


----------



## sandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess the consolation is that freedom of speech is alive and well in the USA and I can tell my story anywhere and everywhere. In the end, it will cost Mesa far more in lost business to refuse to right this wrong than it would to simply refund the last year of lease payments I've made and come get their defective machine. 

The last site I built after being deceived and mistreated is www.lasikdisaster.com and it has cost the LASIK industry many MILLION$. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## MesaDistributors (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandy, I am disappointed that you chose to air this in public, but since you did, I am compelled to respond in public for the sake of clarification.

We installed your machine on December 7, 2011 and spent 2 days training and running this machine at your location with your husband, Brian. The machine was operating fine at that time. 

On Jan. 10th, you called with a problem and we sent a technician to your site on Jan. 16th to replace an encoder at no charge to you.

For the next 5 months, January 16th to June 27th, we received absolutely no calls or complaints from you. Yet your post states that this machine hasn’t worked since February. 

On June 27th you called with a problem. Our technician determined that 2 of the dies on the machine were dulled. Curiously, dulled dies indicate extensive use. I personally asked you to send them to us for sharpening. Instead, you chose to have them sharpened by someone you know locally. 

On July 10th you called again to report a problem. After repeated phone support calls and an on-site service call, we determined that the problem was that the dies had been sharpened incorrectly (flat instead of beveled as they should be). We re-sharpened the dies correctly and sent a technician to install them. He tested the machine and it performed well – again at absolutely no charge. 

After learning that you were posting negative things about us and the machine on several sites on the internet, we sent our technician, at no charge, to fix ANY problems with the machine. Upon his arrival, he turned on the machine and ran 6 hours of production with zero errors. He did oil the machine, but he made no adjustments or repairs because none were needed.

To the best of my knowledge, and from everything you have told me, dulled dies is the only service issue this machine has ever had, which has been corrected. Please let me know if there is anything else we need to do to ensure that this machine is functioning as it should. 

Terry Davis
General Manager
MESA Distributors, Inc.


----------



## secretagent81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ouch. Burn.


----------

